

MongoDB Driver Now Includes Hadoop MapReduce & Node.js Support - EzGraphs
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/22638600720/mongodb-driver-releases-april

======
EzGraphs
Includes v1.0 of the Mongo-Hadoop connector for MongoDB on Hadoop’s MapReduce
and Node.js Driver v1.0.

------
no-espam
Too bad they didn't provide a node.js API closer to the mongo command line
utility. See <https://github.com/marcello3d/node-mongolian.git>. The official
driver is modeled after Ruby API.

~~~
catch23
To be fair, the mongo people just pulled in a driver that everyone has already
been using for the past 2 years or so. christkv's driver has been in use in
dozens of projects -- everything from connect to mongoose. It wouldn't make
sense to drastically change the API and break all the npm packages out there.

According to the npm registry, there are just over 100 packages that all
depend on christkv's library. I'm sure there are more because certain
libraries like mongoosejs, simply include the library as part of their package
instead of a dependency.

Source: <http://search.npmjs.org/#/mongodb>

~~~
no-espam
And I have used it in a previous project. I'm not questioning the quality of
the driver.

My point is the inconsistency of the driver API vs the syntax used in the
`mongo` utility. I don't know how many times I've looked at the MongoDB docs
and then have to figure how to do the same thing with this driver.

